# Ride report between storms - xpost from General



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

A storm system has been parked by Northern Ca and this is supposed to be the raniest day of a rainy week. Thankfully, the weatherpeople are clueless and I've been able to ride all week during big breaks in the weather.

Here's a photo report that shows some of the best things about road riding for me. It's time efficient. I can ride dry a couple hours after the rain stops. I can ride from my doorstep. There's many more but these are the things working for me today.

The old trusty animated radar map... better than any forecaster.
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/road218/map.jpg">

A peak outside confirms the weather window.
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/road218/IMG_0931.jpg">

It was raining all night. Sorry mtbs, this is roadbike jurisdiction.
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/road218/IMG_0930.jpg">

We're tackling 3 15% hills today. There's no shortage of these in the saratoga hills area
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/road218/IMG_0935.jpg">

Bike Porn! My camera is heavier than my bike.
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/road218/IMG_0949.jpg">

Grand vistas are available at every hilltop. (click to enlarge)
<a href="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/road218/pano.jpg"><img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/road218/panosmall.jpg"></a>

Lonely mountain roads never get old.
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/road218/IMG_0956.jpg">

There's plenty of available real estate.
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/road218/IMG_0959.jpg">


If you got $5 million pennies.
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/road218/IMG_0955.jpg">
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/road218/IMG_0963.jpg">
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/road218/IMG_0965.jpg">


To the two hotties that blew by me....... Thank you!!
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/road218/IMG_0969.jpg">


My best purchase of 2004..... my garage door keypad remote. How I ever lived without it before is a mystery.
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/road218/IMG_0971.jpg">


Finally, a topo map. A quick ride, recharge the body, recharge the soul. Bring on the rain!
francois


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

Yeah, this rain sucks. Only commuted twice this week, and it rained on me both times. Got on my fixie this morning to try to get in a few miles, but as soon as I stepped out, it started raining. Oh well. Hope I'll be ready for that Solvang Double in 5 weeks!


----------



## goose127 (Jun 9, 2004)

Nice photo expose. I tried the old get a ride in imbetween storms and it backfired on me today. The first half was dry the second half had rain that was coming down hard enough to almost hurt, say nothing of how cold I got. Still worth the time.


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

*Nice pics. I see you took one of my house *

A few hours of San Jose rain this morning and afternoon turned into one of my nicest 60 mile rides for quite a while. Maybe it was because I knew the conditions were going to be miserable and I wasn't pushing as hard as I usually might or maybe it was just all the weird looks I got from motorists in Morgan Hill & San Jose. 
Do any waterproof booties actaully keep your feet dry in torrential rain like today? My cheap stretchy Sugois worked fine at first but after about 30 minutes both feet were soaked. The booties remained windproof so at least my feet were warm and soggy.


----------



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Francios, what are you wearing (or using) that is giving you the handy graph read out? Is that an HRM with a download feature?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Taskmaxter said:


> Hey Francios, what are you wearing (or using) that is giving you the handy graph read out? Is that an HRM with a download feature?


I am using a Ciclosport Hac 4 Plus. Nice little powerhouse machine but $400+.

If you don't need heartrate integrated in, you can get the Ciclosport 436M for $220. I think it's one of the best bike computers available and it shares the same PC software as the HAC4.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Fr Ted Crilly said:


> A few hours of San Jose rain this morning and afternoon turned into one of my nicest 60 mile rides for quite a while. Maybe it was because I knew the conditions were going to be miserable and I wasn't pushing as hard as I usually might or maybe it was just all the weird looks I got from motorists in Morgan Hill & San Jose.
> Do any waterproof booties actaully keep your feet dry in torrential rain like today? My cheap stretchy Sugois worked fine at first but after about 30 minutes both feet were soaked. The booties remained windproof so at least my feet were warm and soggy.


Awesome! Just got to be in the right mindset right? I rode the hills this morning expecting to get drenched and the rains never came. I saw at 8-10 mini waterfalls and that was a real treat.

As far as booties go, I see those shiny Pearl Izumi booties and they look like they repel water real well.

francois


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

francois said:


> As far as booties go, I see those shiny Pearl Izumi booties and they look like they repel water real well.


I bought a set of those for riding this year. I wear size 43 shoes and bought the Xl....which I can barely get on. The zippers won't stay up either. having tried many types of booties, nothing keeps your feet dry.


----------



## Squizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*RE: Ciclosport Hac 4 Plus*



francois said:


> I am using a Ciclosport Hac 4 Plus. Nice little powerhouse machine but $400+.


Hey Francois - how does the the HRM on the HAC 4 work? Do you have to wear the watch on your wrist? Or do they have a strap you can wear around your chest similar to the Polars which transmits wirelessly?

Thanks.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Squizzle said:


> Hey Francois - how does the the HRM on the HAC 4 work? Do you have to wear the watch on your wrist? Or do they have a strap you can wear around your chest similar to the Polars which transmits wirelessly?
> 
> Thanks.


I wear a strap on my chest. You got to do that with all bike hrms. I saw a new ciclosport that you can just touch with two fingers to get a reading but that was only for an instaneous reading.

The HRM for the hac 4 is very good. As good as Polar, I think. But there's not too many features like zones and alerts... at least not that I can figure out since the UI is so poor.

fc


----------

